# Handeel's Messiah - I know the Redeemer Liveth



## jason4445 (Dec 24, 2010)

A confession of faith

Job 19: 25, 26
For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that He shall stand at the latter day upon the earth: And though after my skin worms destroy this body, yet in my flesh shall I see God.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QyHeUdBQDxQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QyHeUdBQDxQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

